
Democrats Would Tax High-Income Professionals, Not Just the Mega-Rich - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/19/upshot/democrats-tax-affluent-warren.html
======
martythemaniak
That's the problem with the Warren / Bernie types. 99% of the campaign
rhetoric is about billionaires and such, but most of the tax hikes will be on
people making high but ordinary incomes, because it's just plain easy.

Trudeau's 2015 campaign was also a lot like that, and self-employed
professionals making 150k got dinged the hardest because it was easier to
demonize and target them, as opposed to raising every high earner's taxes.

~~~
Miner49er
The only taxes the article says Bernie is raising on the high-wage workers is
Social Security. Right now, someone making a billion dollars a year pays the
same as someone making $132,900. That's a very regressive tax. All Bernie
wants to do is make it a flat 12.4%.

These high wage earners are simply being asked to pay roughly the same on the
dollar as every other worker.

~~~
scarface74
Social security if far from regressive. You also have a maximum that you
receive.

Also, lower income earners get a much higher return on SS than higher income
earners. Is he going to increase the maximum you can get from social security.

------
hackeraccount
Tax avoidence is a fixed cost. That's half of why a steeply progressive tax
system is tricky. The other half is that people have a keen understanding of
the value of money.

Those two things are why the more progressive a tax system is the more
variable the revenue it generates. See California which veers between feast
and famine.

